# ***2009 Gun Owners’ Action League Raffle***



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

```
1. [B]NES Limited Edition AR-15 Rifle with 10X Scope[/B]
Donor: Northeast Shooters Forum, www.northeastshooters.com

2. [B]DU Edition Winchester Super X2 shotgun in 12 gauge[/B]
Donor: Hunter’s Rendezvous, Pepperell, MA

3. [B]LaRocca Custom Smith & Wesson Revolver[/B]
Donor: Village Gun Shop , Northboro & LaRocca Gun Works, Worcester

4. [B]Stoeger 2000 semi-automatic shotgun in 12 gauge[/B]
Donor: The Powderhorn, Hyannis, MA

5. [B]One Day Deep sea Fishing Trip for up to 6 people[/B]
Donor: Capt. George Ministeri, Jac’s Mate, Wellfleet Harbor, MA

6. [B]39 inch LCD Flat Screen HD Television[/B]
Donor: Gun Owners’ Action League, Northboro, MA

7. [B]Water Park pass for 4 with overnight stay at Best Western[/B]
Donor: Best Western CoCo Key, Fitchburg, MA

8. [B]$200 Home Depot Gift Card[/B]
Donor: Gun Owners’ Action League, Northboro, MA

[B]Tickets: $5.00 each. Drawing March 28, 2009.[/B]
You need not be present to win. Odds determined by number of
tickets sold. GOAL, Northboro MA, 508-393-5333.
```
You can get your tickets here for only $5 and you have a chance at 8 prizes!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Why didnt I get this email...im calling Angi.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice weapons, I think I'll purchase a few chances. Thx for the post sgthoskins.


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

7costanza said:


> Why didnt I get this email...im calling Angi.


I just took the pics of the rifle last night.

I think GOAL is and has been sending out tickets via snail mail.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

nice
...hitting the mailbox today.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I just got two mailings from GOAL with raffle tickets - the ballot with two, and another mailing with two more tickets. 4 tickets tickets and a check are going into the mail on Monday.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Got my raffle ticket stubs in the mail yesterday! :thumbup:


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Got mine yesterday as well Wolfie


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

*Rifle presentation to GOAL*

(Left to Right) Dave R, Me, Chris M, and Jim Wallace of GOAL.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

When is the drawing ?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Sniper said:


> When is the drawing ?


March 28th, although now that I look at my stubs, there is no corresponding number. Does that matter? Or do they just throw your name in a tumbler?


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

Wolf,

Use this link to order them on-line.

http://shop.goal.org/

I believe they draw stubs and call you or email you with the info you provided. I'm not sure on the specifics, I just give them stuff.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Did your razor break Sgt....


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

7costanza said:


> Did your razor break Sgt....


You know how nice it is now not to have to shave every day?  I was one of those guys in the field that had to literally shave every day because it grew so fast. If we were using face camo I could go a couple of days if I was heavy on the black paint.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

sorry , but that is one ugly looking rifle 

did send in my tickets. some nice prizes. thinking the home depot or fishing trip would be cool.

revolver, shotgun ,ugly ar.................not so much


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Tell you what pahapoika, if I win the prize you want and you win a weapon, I'll trade you even.


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

If you win the rifle I'll buy it from you for the cost of the prize you wanted.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

i never win anything , but you might have a deal


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Johnny Law said:


> March 28th, although now that I look at my stubs, there is no corresponding number. Does that matter? Or do they just throw your name in a tumbler?


Yah, my STACK of tickets is mismatched. some are blue some are black. if they aren't numbered how DO they pick em?


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

Sniper said:


> Yah, my STACK of tickets is mismatched. some are blue some are black. if they aren't numbered how DO they pick em?


The stubs, that they actually draw, have all of your contact info on them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you Sir.


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

Sniper said:


> Thank you Sir.


You bet and thank you sir for helping preserve our 2nd Amendment right.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

BUMP

waiting patiently............... with my fistful of tickets.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Gun Owners' Action League Annual Raffle

*

Have you purchased tickets for GOAL's 2009 Annual Raffle? *
http://app.fastshoppingcart.com/preview/product.sc?categoryId=1&productId=23

As you may know, the drawing for the annual raffle will be held at the GOAL annual meeting, this Saturday, March 28. Therefore, all tickets must be received here at the GOAL office by tomorrow at noon.

Good luck and as always, thank you for your continued support!
Angi
​*Gun Owners' Action League*
37 Pierce Street
Northboro, Massachusetts 01532
508-393-5333
​


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Wolfman said:


> Don't worry how they are going to pick your ticket, worry how they are going to pick *mine*.


don't worry about directions to SE's house when I shoot my newly won toy off his back deck. I'll supply the grid coordinates and a bucket for all the losers to pick up my brass.

"No ass, no brammo Drill S'arnt."


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

I will be at the GOAL table tomorrow morning at the Fitchburg Gun show. Stop by and say hi.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

tick tock.......... tick tock


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

So ???????????


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

1. R. Huntington won the rifle
2. U. LaGrand of Ware
3. T. Locklin of Pepperel
4. E. Cantilli of Hamilton
5. R. Beauregard of Spencer
6. N. Shackley of Foxboro
7. D. Holmes of Stoughton
8. W. Fray of Northboro

D. Berry won the flag to be given at the banquet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

Congratulations to all. Sorry Wolfie. Who wants to guess what number I am on that list????


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

sniper said:


> congratulations to all. Sorry wolfie. Who wants to guess what number i am on that list????


#9

lol


----------

